# English Summer Ale



## DUANNE (11/1/11)

View attachment 43244
hey guys ive got a recipe planned for my brother to do as his first brew.im thinkinking as he likes pommy styles id do a light and easy summer style ale for him.any comments on how this looks will be apreciated. 


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: summer ale
Brewer: dwayne
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.11 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 14.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 86.54 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2Grain 5.77 % 
15.00 gm Target [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 16.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (30 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.40 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 7.69 %


----------



## marksfish (11/1/11)

looks o.k


----------



## ledgenko (11/1/11)

mmm .. I think it looks ok .. I would rather use East Kent Goldings hops (MMMMM EKG !!) myself and would not worry about adding sugar... bring grain bill up to 5 kg and there is def enough to make a good wholesome beer.. I would like to know what yeats stran you would be using ??? I am a huge fan of Burtons or London for this style of beer but thats just me !!! I am sure there are many thought processes when it comes to this style of beer ... so watch this space for adjustments ;-) happy brewing .....


----------



## felten (11/1/11)

I made one similar last month, 95% MO and 5% crystal but to 1.032 chiswick bitter style.

With 30g total of challenger/styrian/EKG in the cube and 11g EKG dry it's super quaffable but didn't come out anywhere near as hoppy as I wanted, I'm going to make it again but double the late & dry hops. Mine also wasn't bitter enough, made it to 25 IBU using tinseth and cube additions as 15m, definitely going to up it to 30+.

So if I was you I would double the late hops and increase the bittering up to 35-40, but that's just my taste for things.


----------



## mje1980 (12/1/11)

Looks the goods mate. I did one not long ago with Mo, golden naked oats and some wheat, with 1968. Gorgeous beer. My swill drinking mate keeps pestering me for another batch!. I think it'll be great. I dont reckon you need sugar but if you usually like to add sugar, go for it.


----------



## zebba (12/1/11)

I brewed almost the exact same recipe on the weekend - GP instead of MO, all challenger, and no sugar (mashed low), and very slightly different quantities. I'll be using 1968. Brewed as a quaffer, and also for the yeastcake - the next beer will be a bigun. No idea how it tastes yet though as she's still in the cube


----------



## DUANNE (17/1/11)

thanks for the replys guys. brewed this one yesterday, ended up mashing at 68 because of an overshoot at mash in probably shouldnt have had pre brew beers!
also ended up forgeting to put the sugar in but still got around 1046 sg so should be all good. it is already fermenting steadily on wlp 007 so the high mash hopefully is counteracted a bit by the highish attenuation of this yeast. any way had a good day and got a new brewer into the fold and no matter how the beer turns out i will rate it as a success.


----------

